# Domainabzocke durch www.euwebdomains.com ?!



## phytos (4 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

die Polizei Neu-Ulm hat mir den Tip gegeben mich doch hier mal zu äußern.
Heute habe ich in der Firma einen Anruf erhalten von oben erwähnten Verein, dass ein Kunden-Antrag auf unsere noch freie Domaine .net vorliegt.
Wenn ich jetzt schnell reagieren würde, könnten wir zum Angebotspreis von 75,- Euro/Jahr die .net registrieren lassen bevor es der andere Kunde macht.
Ich habe diesen Verkäufer dann gebeten, er solle mich nochmals zurückrufen da ich intern erst noch den Sachverhalt abklären müsste. Er hat mir für seinen Rückruf 30 Minuten Zeit gegeben, weil er die Registrierung nur so lange hinauszögern könnte
Eine Rückrufnummer habe ich natürlich nicht erhalten und seine Nummer wurde unterdrückt. Ich konnte ihm nur die Webadresse (s.o.) entlocken.
Leider gibt es hier keine Firmenanschrift oder Telefonnummer und aussehen tut es nach Briefkastenfirma in den USA (Suite 130!).
Ich möchte jeden warnen auf dieses Angebot einzugehen, weil ich den Eindruch gewonnen habe, dass hier systematisch Firmen mit noch freien Domains angerufen werden um sie zu überteuerten Verträgen zu bewegen.
Vielleicht hat jemand ebenfalls schon Erfahrungen mit [noparse]www.eudomains.com[/noparse] gemacht. 
Wäre dankbar für Feedback...

P.S.: Sicherheitshalber habe ich die .net bei unserem Provider registrieren lassen


----------



## KatzenHai (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Domainabzocke durch www.eudomains.com?!*

Das gibts aus der Schweiz schon länger, die bieten "knapp-daneben-Domains" an, die angeblich gerade jemand anderes registrieren möchte. Sehr teuer.

Ich habe neulich, als Anruf in der Kanzlei einging, gefragt, was denn der andere Registrierungswillige wohl sagen würde, wenn die Domain plötzlich weg wäre. Ob sie es witzig fänden, wenn der sie auf Schadensersatz verklagte.

Das Gespräch wurde leider an dieser Stelle durch technischen Defekt im Schweizer Telefonnetz (schätze ich) unterbrochen ...

Die Knapp-daneben-Domain ist übrigens immer noch frei. Der andere Registrierwillige hat wohl die Lust verloren (oder die schweizer Technikprobleme halten an) ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Domainabzocke durch www.eudomains.com?!*

höchst spekulativ... ich verstehe kaum ein Wort niederländisch, aber geht es hier etwa um etwas ähnliches?
http://www.internetoplichting.nl/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi?num=1184403121/0

Dann sollte sich die Polzei Neu-Ulm mal Hilfe holen...
hier: euwebdomains.com


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (13 Dezember 2007)

*EUWebdomains.com*

Hallo zusammen,

die Jungs haben mich auch angerufen. Ich habe mir gezielt die Internetadresse der Firma EUWebdomains geben lassen.

*Das Geschäftsmodell:* Die Kontaktaufnahme erfolgt mittels verbotenem Kaltanruf. Es wird behauptet, daß ein Dritter die Firmendomain unter einer anderen, noch freien Topleveldomain registrieren möchte. Wie ist die Seriösität einer Firma zu bewerten, die von einem Kunden einen Auftrag annimmt und dann beim Wettbewerber anruft? Ziel von EUWebdomains ist es natürlich Kunden dazu zu bringen Domainregistrierungen zu hohen Preisen zu kaufen. 

Natürlich verfügt diese Firma auf der Webseite weder über ein Impressum, noch über eine Umsatzsteueridentifikationsnummer oder die im Geschäftsverkehr üblichen Kontaktdaten.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: EUWebdomains.com*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die Jungs haben mich auch angerufen. Ich habe mir gezielt die Internetadresse der Firma EUWebdomains geben lassen.


Es heisst also tatsächlich euwebdomains.com?
Dann bitte @ mods: dies unbedingt im Titel vermerken. Und die Polizei soll sich mal in dem niederländischen Thread die Adresse genau anschauen
-->
http://www.internetoplichting.nl/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi?num=1184403121/48#48

In dem Thread wird zwei postings später eine deutsche Infoseite verlinkt, die in De nicht verlinkt werden kann...



> *Voor degene die Duits spreekt*, moet hier maar eens kijken.
> 
> http://www.gegenjus***unrecht.ru/6-Online/6-a-Hintergundmaterial/Mehr-info/100-2 00-HS-Firmen-Info/193-mam-branchenmedien-online.htm


 
Dort erfährt man mehr über den dänisch-niederländisch-schwedisch-italienischen Beteiligten M*, M* A* ("Die Schweden-Connection")

Der Herr hat eine Firma in Berlin und wenn sich der Zusammenhang bestätigen sollte, wäre das definitiv höchst interessant - auch für die deutsche Justiz vielleicht, oder die Verbraucherzentrale??? (--> google)


----------

